# Vert two door box caprice



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Tryna find some info out for one of my boys...He just got an 2 door caprice and wants to make it an Vert. Will Vert tops from a G body work? Or will everything need to be custom fabricated? He wants it to be an power top, Also are there anyplace in Cali that can do this?

I know it can be done based on these pics he showed me...










After someone stole it I guess..I woulda took the top lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

IT CAN BE DONE FOR THEY MONEY. BUT USUALLY ITS CUSTOM FABRICATED MY FREIND HAD ONE IW WAS ALL CUTOM AND ALL MANUAL IT COSY HIM AROUND 1400 TO HAVE MADE BY A BOAT SHOP AROUND HERE THEY MADE THE BACK WINDOW IN THE SHAPE OF A THE CHEVY BOWTIE


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

*$1,400 or 14,000 lol Iono if you forgot an Zero or not... if 1,400 thats a pretty damn good. It was a caprice or some other car?


Anyone else think a very rack from a gbody would work? *


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

IT WAS A BOX CAPRICE AND YOUR PLAN IS FLAWED 

BECUASE WHAT GBODY YOU KNOW OF THAT YOU ARE GONNA FIND A CONVERTIBLE RACK FROM ANYWAY???? LOL


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

lol I mean like getting a vert rack from someone that had one on a gbody... Or a vert rack from another year of car/ brand that was a vert


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

I heard that the 1964 Impala convertibles could be used for the Caprice and from the look of that top it might be true. :dunno: That top locks like the one on my 64. But then again, who would tear up a 64 Impala to make a Caprice?  But then again, i've seen a few Impala racks on ebay and the pistons and pump are always found too so you never know. But look at that top, it looks like a 64 Impala's. :scrutinize: If someone knows the owner of that car, please tell him that if that rack belongs to a 64 Impala, he only needs to use the rack and hardware. :dunno: :uh: :buttkick: After all, a new Impala top is only a couple of benjamins and it looks like he has plenty of money into that car to save on a top. :0 Is that a new style tint on the back window or does he want the window blend in with the paint? :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

screw the top i would have taken the grill



looks like they took one caprice emblem on the fender and left the other one.......


looks like they just wanted the rims oh and one emblem :uh:


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 26 2007, 08:08 AM~9088213
> *screw the top i would have taken the grill
> looks like they took one caprice emblem on the fender and left the other one.......
> looks like they just wanted the rims oh and one emblem :uh:
> *


I was reading a story on it, I guess whoever stole didnt have enough time to get everything cause I guess the owner caught up with them or something like that, I believe this is a Miami Car....and I have seen plenty of "Miami" cars get stolen and end results are never pretty.....they take EVERYTHING lol.




> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 26 2007, 12:28 AM~9087201
> *  :0  Is that a new style tint on the back window or does he want the window blend in with the paint? :uh:
> *


Naw...If you read those pics with the top on, thats after someone stole it, I guess thats how they came in, through the back window that use to be there.

Thanks for the help though...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 26 2007, 01:28 AM~9087201
> *I heard that the 1964 Impala convertibles could be used for the Caprice and from the look of that top it might be true. :dunno:  That top locks like the one on my 64. But then again, who would tear up a 64 Impala to make a Caprice?   But then again, i've seen a few Impala racks on ebay and the pistons and pump are always found too so you never know. But look at that top, it looks like a 64 Impala's. :scrutinize:  If someone knows the owner of that car, please tell him that if that rack belongs to a 64 Impala, he only needs to use the rack and hardware. :dunno:  :uh:  :buttkick:  After all, a new Impala top is only a couple of benjamins and it looks like he has plenty of money into that car to save on a top. :0  Is that a new style tint on the back window or does he want the window blend in with the paint? :uh:
> *


64 vert top will not work because the box caprice has curved windows and the 64 has straight glass, a 65 impala rack could prob be used,but will prob need to be modified.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 26 2007, 09:28 AM~9087201
> *I heard that the 1964 Impala convertibles could be used for the Caprice and from the look of that top it might be true. :dunno:  That top locks like the one on my 64. But then again, who would tear up a 64 Impala to make a Caprice?   But then again, i've seen a few Impala racks on ebay and the pistons and pump are always found too so you never know. But look at that top, it looks like a 64 Impala's. :scrutinize:  If someone knows the owner of that car, please tell him that if that rack belongs to a 64 Impala, he only needs to use the rack and hardware. :dunno:  :uh:  :buttkick:  After all, a new Impala top is only a couple of benjamins and it looks like he has plenty of money into that car to save on a top. :0  Is that a new style tint on the back window or does he want the window blend in with the paint? :uh:
> *


That is a chevy top,,,but not a 64


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9082863
> *Tryna find some info out for one of my boys...He just got an 2 door caprice and wants to make it an Vert. Will Vert tops from a G body work? Or will everything need to be custom fabricated? He wants it to be an power top, Also are there anyplace in Cali that can do this?
> 
> I know it can be done based on these pics he showed me...
> ...


that sucks ... fuqqin h8rs


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 26 2007, 10:17 AM~9088996
> *That is a chevy top,,,but not a 64
> *


Would you happen to have Idea what car the top came from?....Vert rack from a 71- and up caprice maybe?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

better pics of the rack?


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are only pics I got...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammit....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO YOU BOUGHT BUDDYS BOX IN FLORIDA? WHERE YOU AT THEN


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks like a impala top


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 27 2007, 01:44 AM~9093644
> *looks like a impala top
> *


That's 2 Impala rag owners saying the same thing. :dunno: It does look like the top on my 64 but the rear windows are defenitly not Impalas but oh well. I'm sure I read it on here about the Impala top on box Caprice.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9094651
> *That's 2 Impala rag owners saying the same thing. :dunno:  It does look like the top on my 64 but the rear windows are defenitly not Impalas but oh well. I'm sure I read it on here about the Impala top on box Caprice.
> *


nope

i guess ill spill the beans.... it a Chevy Cavalier top :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 26 2007, 02:47 PM~9089556
> *Would you happen to have Idea what car the top came from?....Vert rack from a 71- and up caprice maybe?
> *


wouldn't the 71 up racks be a scissor type rack?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Newportconvertible.com

I heard like 19'gs.


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 27 2007, 08:37 AM~9094826
> *wouldn't the 71 up racks be a scissor type rack?
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 27 2007, 07:59 AM~9094667
> *nope
> 
> i guess ill spill the beans.... it a Chevy Cavalier top :0
> *


those quarter windows look to be caviler windows but its ify....it would need to be modified if it is...


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 25 2007, 02:13 PM~9082863
> *Tryna find some info out for one of my boys...He just got an 2 door caprice and wants to make it an Vert. Will Vert tops from a G body work? Or will everything need to be custom fabricated? He wants it to be an power top, Also are there anyplace in Cali that can do this?
> 
> I know it can be done based on these pics he showed me...
> ...



Back in '01 when my 2 door box was stolen..The assholes drove it across reverse spikes-ripped a hole in the oil pan, and then they jacked it up by the fenders and 1/4panels to steal the 13"s. They stole the wheels (which had blown tires cuz of the reverse spikes) and the spinners and left the adapters. They also stole all my music stuff and 1 mirror and my tools from the trunk and then they left the car layin on the frame in a parking lot in some apt. complex. The towtruck guy said when he saw it, it looked like the car got stabbed to death cuz it was laying in a big puddle of oil  ....fuckin assholes :machinegun:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 28 2007, 08:42 AM~9099541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, Kinda looks like it....what year are those?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this looks more like one to use, maybe even for a g body


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn that looks like an Exact match...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 28 2007, 08:46 AM~9099555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i believe i mean i hope the top from a mid 80's chrysler lebaron will work i just pulled one from a jy and i plan to cut a g body within the next few months. i will post when it happens


----------



## Lowpez86 (Sep 18, 2007)

IM FEELING THAT CAPRICE RAG BUT IT WOULD BE REALLY NICE IF IT HAD 13-S ON IT NOT BIG ASS RIMS


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 28 2007, 10:56 PM~9100884
> *i believe i mean i hope the top from a mid 80's chrysler lebaron will work i just pulled one from a jy and i plan to cut a g body within the next few months. i will post when it happens
> *


lebaron tops are not a direct fit on G-bodies,but possible with enough work. They have to be widen, streched, and re-angled. i say this from Experince


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 29 2007, 12:08 PM~9106902
> *lebaron tops are not a direct fit on G-bodies,but possible with enough work.  They have to be widen, streched, and re-angled.  i say this from Experince
> *


finally someone who has did research, its nice and great to ask questions for help, but damn stop being lazy and get out on the grind and figure that shit out......


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2007, 04:25 PM~9108810
> *finally someone who has did research, its nice and great to ask questions for help, but damn stop being lazy and get out on the grind and figure that shit out......
> *


I assume this was direct towards me...Trust me I been googleing the shit out of this shit for info but havent came up with nothing.

I dont know of any other forums to hit up with people that may have some knowledge on this, and I looked in this body section I started from page 244 and been through every single page just reading and Iam now on page 218...I came across one thread of someone asking the same question but he didnt get much responses as I did.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 30 2007, 04:45 AM~9110445
> *I assume this was direct towards me...Trust me I been googleing the shit out of this shit for info but havent came up with nothing.
> 
> I dont know of any other forums to hit up with people that may have some knowledge on this, and I looked in this body section I started from page  244 and been through every single page just reading and Iam now on page 218...I came across one thread of someone asking the same question but he didnt get much responses as I did.
> *


Like i said eirlier, that box coupe has Cavialier top homie. i havent done the measurements, but im pretty sure it isnt a DIRECT fit.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 29 2007, 07:45 PM~9110445
> *I assume this was direct towards me...Trust me I been googleing the shit out of this shit for info but havent came up with nothing.
> 
> I dont know of any other forums to hit up with people that may have some knowledge on this, and I looked in this body section I started from page  244 and been through every single page just reading and Iam now on page 218...I came across one thread of someone asking the same question but he didnt get much responses as I did.
> *


its not direct towards anyone, i ask questions too, but sometimes well all need to do research on our own too....good luck on that conversion if you do it, ill do one when my other project is done.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

damn those cavays are everywhere around here. Never even thought of using one of those tops because of those back windows


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

looks like it would need to be stretched at the top because i think the g body roof MIGHT be longer?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 29 2007, 08:45 PM~9110445
> *I assume this was direct towards me...Trust me I been googleing the shit out of this shit for info but havent came up with nothing.
> 
> I dont know of any other forums to hit up with people that may have some knowledge on this, and I looked in this body section I started from page  244 and been through every single page just reading and Iam now on page 218...I came across one thread of someone asking the same question but he didnt get much responses as I did.
> *


I have done a conversion on a caddy coupe with a lebaron top.check it out in project rides,its called bad idea. A caddy coupe would be similar to a box caprice.I say this because you would have to come up with a lot of ways to solve the same problems.You would have to come up with a new way to mount the side windows,the regulators that come with the factory will not work because the door glass has a frame that would have to be removed you would either pull regs out of a frame less door or make them from scratch like i did.,you would also have to find a way that the door glass sealed on the bodys a pillar.also have to reshape the 1/4 window trcks and make new 1/4 window that would match up to you factory door glass and seal on the back section of the rack.This is just a few of the thing you would encounter when doing a conversion.I would try to find a rack that is a closer fit to the box caprice,modifieing a lebaron rack is a ball breaker. At any note it is not an easy conversion and not cheap.I say spend a day in the bone yard measuring and studying convertibles and how they work,then you will have a better idea on how to tackle yor specific topic. If any one has any questions just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Oct 29 2007, 08:45 PM~9110445
> *I assume this was direct towards me...Trust me I been googleing the shit out of this shit for info but havent came up with nothing.
> 
> I dont know of any other forums to hit up with people that may have some knowledge on this, and I looked in this body section I started from page  244 and been through every single page just reading and Iam now on page 218...I came across one thread of someone asking the same question but he didnt get much responses as I did.
> *


I have done a conversion on a caddy coupe with a lebaron top.check it out in project rides,its called bad idea. A caddy coupe would be similar to a box caprice.I say this because you would have to come up with a lot of ways to solve the same problems.You would have to come up with a new way to mount the side windows,the regulators that come with the factory will not work because the door glass has a frame that would have to be removed you would either pull regs out of a frame less door or make them from scratch like i did.,you would also have to find a way that the door glass sealed on the bodys a pillar.also have to reshape the 1/4 window trcks and make new 1/4 window that would match up to you factory door glass and seal on the back section of the rack.This is just a few of the thing you would encounter when doing a conversion.I would try to find a rack that is a closer fit to the box caprice,modifieing a lebaron rack is a ball breaker. At any note it is not an easy conversion and not cheap.I say spend a day in the bone yard measuring and studying convertibles and how they work,then you will have a better idea on how to tackle yor specific topic. If any one has any questions just hit me up. :biggrin:


----------

